# Rock Music Resources, no debate please



## satz (Apr 12, 2007)

Regarding the other thread where some people voiced their objections to rock music.

I am wonder if anyone who objects to any and all rock music has any online resources supporting the idea that the tune or beat of rock is inherently wrong. So no arguments about the lyrics, dress of performers etc etc.

Or even any biblical support that a tune or style of music can be inherently right or wrong.

Its something I am interested in, but I'll confess I'am not interested enough to spend money on a book... so are there any stuff free on the net I can check out?




p.s
As per the thread title, I'am not very keen on having a debate since these things go tend to degenerate in tone pretty fast despite the best intentions of those involved, and typically no one ends up changing their view. If you want to discuss, prehaps start a new thread?


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry Mark, I really messed up your thread. You might want to start it again. I decided to house clean in the other thread because I didn't want a debate there.

I moved Dieter and Michael's post here because they weren't debating with each other - they were in agreement. They did post some scripture and I thought they might direct you to some online resources. However, in the move I pushed your post to the bottom and couldn't undo it. I am sorry. Given the benefit of hindsight I should have left everything alone.

So OK guys, rock on, oops, I mean carry on.


----------



## satz (Apr 12, 2007)

hmm... no worries Bob. I guess people who are interested enough will scroll down... Although, I was refreshing the board and I did do a double take because I noticed my thread jumped from 0 replies to 5 in just 5 seconds.


----------



## satz (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, as to what sort of resources I am looking for, I have heard some say that the beat or style of rock is inherently wrong. So that kind of argument. I am already familiar with the objections based on lyrics, performers etc. 

I guess I am interested in anything that supports the view that a tune can be either moral or immoral even without considering the words.


----------

